# Bear jerky



## lepcur (Jun 20, 2010)

Last night I mixed up some terriaki sauce and a handful of my dry rub with a couple packs of bear meat and let it sit overnight in the fridge and I have it on the smoker right now, man it sure smells good.   Mike


----------



## rdknb (Jun 20, 2010)

I have never had bear how does it taste


----------



## daddyzaring (Jun 20, 2010)

I've never had it either, but I would love to try it.


----------



## lepcur (Jun 22, 2010)

I usually put 1 in the freezer each year and I love the meat. I always hear that it's greasy from people but they must leave the fat on it to be greasy, it's like most all wild game, the fat is on the outside not in the meat. This is my beef as I don't buy any beef.

The jerky turned out good but the bottom rack was a little over done, good flavor.   Mike


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 22, 2010)

lepcur said:


> I usually put 1 in the freezer each year and I love the meat. I always hear that it's greasy from people but they must leave the fat on it to be greasy, it's like most all wild game, the fat is on the outside not in the meat. This is my beef as I don't buy any beef.
> 
> The jerky turned out good but the bottom rack was a little over done, good flavor.   Mike


I am right with you on the greasy statement. I have always heard how greasy it is but my brother and I each got one last year and they weren't greasy at all. In fact we both liked our bear back straps better than venison back straps. We are very picky when it comes to cutting up our meat. None of that fatty tallow goes into our meat at all. We made hot sticks out of all of our trim and they are awesome. Glad to hear your jerky turned out for you.


----------

